# Trolling for Crappie



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

What I have been looking for is a break down of line length out, speed, weight of jig equals depth. Also whats is the best way to rig for multple jigs while trolling. I would like to find out and I'm sure there are others that could use the info.


----------



## davidsonralph (Jul 8, 2009)

I will give my 2cents. Pretty much the only way I fish for crappie is trolling from my canoe. I use 2- 12' jig poles rigged with a casting sinker on the bottom and two hooks about a foot a part starting about a foot above the sinker. I usually troll with the sinker dragging the bottom or just above the bottom of lake. If fish finder shows fish higher, or I start catching higher I adjust. I pretty much only use minnows when I slow troll. The speed I troll is extremely slow. Just fast enough to get the line out of perpendicular. I find this to be especially effective in summer while fishing in the channel of a lake and near coves.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

In the summer thats all we do is troll for them....mainly crankbaits to tell you the truth....some jointed...most are assorted....makes most the fish you catch actually larger because of the speed we troll and also size of lure...we spank the slabs that way!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> In the summer thats all we do is troll for them....mainly crankbaits to tell you the truth....some jointed...most are assorted....makes most the fish you catch actually larger because of the speed we troll and also size of lure...we spank the slabs that way!


 Agreed I uslaly fish 17-23 ft. for them in summer trolling fat free fry's also big O's work well or thunderstick jr.'s try diferent speeds dont be scared to fish deeper water


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

We fish the BCC so we have to do some crazy tournys. The best way for deep crappie or shallow schooled up one is spider riggin. You have a pole holder upfront with 4 holders (driftmaster brand) I use 2 12s and 2 10s and go slowly with the trollin motor with minnows. Just base depth on what the lowrance says. Put a bell sinker on bottom if the wind is hard use a big sinker, light winds equal small sinker. Then tie to loop knots anywhere on the line then take the loop and put it through the end of the eye on ur hook or jig. FUN STUFF!!!!







that is a pic of us push trollin aka spider riggin ceasers creek. 

P.s.
Never go crappie fishin a ceasers if you are invited lol

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

My dad does something similar to spider rigging in Florida. He has 13 rod holders located in various places around his boat (legal in FL) and only uses single jigs. Most are 1/8 oz. with various color twister or tinsel tails. He fishes 4-10 ft. deep, using line out and split shot to adjust the depth of any particular jig. Gets awful busy for two guys on that boat when you go through a school of specks.

Could also troll with store-bought crappie rigs. Put your weight on the bottom and baits of your choice on the side lines. Have to experiment with depth, speed and bait, to fit what the fish want that day.

andesangler


----------

